# All Day Vapes DIY Premixes



## YeOldeOke (2/7/17)

We have decided to offer our Signature and Private Bin ranges to the DIY community in the form of premixed concentrates as well, in addition to our standard range premixes.

These premixes are all formulated to mix at 10% for ease of use.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-diy/

Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/7/17)

Hooray!!! Got mine last week and they are happily steeping away! 
Thanks for thinking of us DIY folk @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/7/17)

@Rude Rudi We used to be DIY'ers ourselves, so it's in our blood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/7/17)

See our Juice Club for another 10% off the Signature and Private Bin premixes - and juices of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone tried the Irish Cookie Shake or Strawberry Lemon Scone DIY?
> Ive been eyeing the Mocha Panacota, but im just afraid that it will be a artificial coffee taste that most juices have
> 
> I bought the Forest Berry Panacota last week and its just pure bliss. So i want to try other as well, but there are so many to choose from



@SmokeyJoe I am not allowed to discuss our products in the general forum so I will reply in here.

When mixed correctly with good quality ingredients the premixes should yield a juice that is the same as our made-to-order juices, so you can use the reviews of the juices in that section as a guide.

Steeping is important. Most of our juices are very complex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/7/17)

After a few requests we have decided to again offer nicotine, PG, VG and 100ml bottles to DIYers that buy our premixed concentrates.

They can be found here:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/diy-bases/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/8/17)

We have added our latest flavour - Peach Yogurt - to the premixes.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/8/17)

Awesome. Will definitely try the premix when i have cash again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/8/17)

New flavour Decadence has been added to Private Bin premixes.


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/17)

New flavour Strawberry Yogurt has been added to ADV Premixed concentrates.


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/8/17)

New flavour Lychee & Banana Yogurt has been added to our ADV Premixed concentrates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

After reading too many positive things about ADV Chocmint Shake I decided I just had to try it. I'm hopefully receiving a bottle of the DIY concentrate today...
My body is ready:






Thanks @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> After reading too many positive things about ADV Chocmint Shake I decided I just had to try it. I'm hopefully receiving a bottle of the DIY concentrate today...
> 
> Thanks @YeOldeOke!



It should be delivered this morn. Let us know how it goes.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> It should be delivered this morn. Let us know how it goes.....


Thanks for the confirmation. I'm looking forward to it and will provide preliminary and later detailed feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I'm looking forward to it and will provide preliminary and later detailed feedback








Mixed and had a super quick test before I have to run out the office.
Oh my word! @YeOldeOke, you guys absolutely nailed it with this one!
I'm skeptical of anything with chocolate in it but this stuff is just brilliant 
Smooth, creamy, minty with just enough chocolate.
Winner winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (23/8/17)

Hi ADV,

I purchased the following three premixes and just mixed my juice:

- Chocmint
- Irish Cookie Shake
- Chilled Pomberry Cococream

Please advise what is the best steeping time for each of these?

I'm eager to try it!


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/17)

Wimmas said:


> Hi ADV,
> 
> I purchased the following three premixes and just mixed my juice:
> 
> ...


@Wimmas The Chocmint Shake and Irish Cookie Shake - 2 weeks to get the best out of them. The Chilled a few days should be OK.

Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/8/17)

New flavour Spiced & Iced has been added to our Private Bin Premixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/17)

We've added our new Signature flavour Key Lime Shake to our Signature premixed concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/10/17)

Our new Private Bin e-liquid Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream has now been added to our Private Bin Premixed Concentrates as well.

Our shipping is FREE nationwide on orders of R300+ and only R35 on orders below R300.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/10/17)

Our new Private Bin Marmalade has now been added to our Private Bin Premixed Concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/10/17)

Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream has been added to our DIY Signature Premixed Concentrates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/11/17)

Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream has been added to our DIY Signature Premixed Concentrates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/17)

Mocha Ice Cream and Beer Float has been added to our Private Bin Premixed Concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Mocha Ice Cream and Beer Float has been added to our Private Bin Premixed Concentrates


Beer float?!!?!  Well I'll be damned!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Beer float?!!?!  Well I'll be damned!



Yea. I think it will take a bit of time to catch on because it's different, but methinks it will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Are you closing over December?


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Are you closing over December?


@SmokeyJoe No we're operating normally.


----------



## Shatter (24/1/18)

Hello 

what is the size of the premix concentrates? is it a 10ml bottle?


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Hello
> 
> what is the size of the premix concentrates? is it a 10ml bottle?


@Shatter Yes, it is 10ml concentrate making 100ml juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/1/18)

We have added the latest tobacco flavours to our DIY Signature Premixed Concentrates

ADV Cigarillo - Cherry
ADV Cigarillo - Clove
ADV Pipe - Cherry
ADV Pipe - Vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/1/18)

We have added ADV Cuban and ADV RY4 to our Signature DIY premixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/2/18)

We have added ADV Cigarillo -Nutty to our Signature DIY premixes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

